# Liquidlogic, Freeride's are in!!!!



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

TMCK has the new Freeride in stock in sick new colors. (BLACK Opps) 67 in Green Hornet and 57 in Blue Knight and Green Hornet. Ten Mile Creek is running high, come test your skills on the play feature in the kayak park or run a section in Ten Mile. Also the Upper Blue, Lower Blue and Snake are running as well. 

There are some awesome in store deals going on, please stop in and check it out. If your coming threw going to paddle, attend FibArk or eating at the Frisco BBQ this weekend stop by. We are located right off I70, Exist 101 next to the Frisco Kayak Park. 

Paddle safe,

TMCK

Keep The Hairy Side up...


----------

